# Lima, OH (west/central) - D&D 3.5 - seeking players



## Dacileva (Oct 30, 2005)

We recently moved to Lima, Ohio, and we're looking for Dungeons & Dragons players.

We play D&D 3.5, with several intuitive house rules readily available, and we are willing to try new systems as a secondary game (d20 Modern, d20 Future, the newest World of Darkness edition, et cetera, are all secondary options as well).

We have a DM and one to two players, all experienced in D&D.

We already have a place to game, on the west end of Lima.


----------



## Demon Hunter 1661 (Oct 31, 2020)

You mind another dm and do like being a player as well


----------

